# Lord's Day Afternoons



## Sonoftheday (Jan 22, 2008)

So what activities do you do on the Lord's Day/Sabbath afternoons, between worship services, or after morning service? (check all that apply)


I am not intending for this to become a debate over that which is or is not lawful to do, rather to be a poll of what those here do.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 22, 2008)

Read Christian books.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Jan 22, 2008)

oops I messed up the poll and didnt make it check all that apply, maybe a mod can fix that


----------



## Puddleglum (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, it depends on my schedule - if I've got Saturday & Sunday off, then my Sunday tends to look like church - hang out / fellowship talking about anything (incl. theology, scripture) - church. Any other work schedule involves some napping on Sunday . . . and if I'm working Saturday & Sunday I don't always make it to church at all (I work nights - sometimes 8s, sometimes 12s). So then there's a lot of acts of mercy / charity / necessity going on (I'm a nurse).


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 23, 2008)

A, B, C, D, H, I

I didn't vote in the poll because the use of radio buttons seems to suggest mutually-exclusive as opposed to multiple-response, and for us most Lord's Days are not all six. It varies.

Bible study is in the broad sense for us and includes reading Christian or divine works; e.g. Gospel Worship, Bondage of the Will, catechisms, devotional material.


----------



## raekwon (Jan 23, 2008)

Since we meet in the evening, rather than the morning, I spend at least some of the afternoon hours preparing for worship (usually with a cup of coffee and an open Bible). The rest of the morning/afternoon is "whatever" time -- which can include watching football, playing outside with my daughter, napping, or... whatever.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 23, 2008)

On occasion I do other things, but I checked Private/Family Bible study, because I usually spend the chunk of my afternoon getting ready for our small group Bible study in the early evening.


----------



## A5pointer (Jan 23, 2008)

Lord's Day/ Sabboth are they the same day?


----------



## Sonoftheday (Jan 23, 2008)

> Lord's Day/ Sabboth are they the same day?



Many people, including myself, believe that yes they are the same. The Lord's Day has been viewed as the Christian Sabbath throughout most of church history (or so Im told i know very little of church history). 

I put the / there so that people whether they hold to it being the sabbath or the Lord's Day would still answer.


----------



## Herald (Jan 23, 2008)

I've done all of those options at one time or another. I also can't answer this poll with one specific answer.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 23, 2008)

My favorite past time on Sunday after lunch is nap. I tier easily because of a heart condition and sleep is good for me.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2008)

A5pointer said:


> Lord's Day/ Sabboth are they the same day?



What is a "Sabboth"?


----------



## Amazing Grace (Jan 23, 2008)

I have done them all. My favortie is to fry fresh meatballs in oil with some fresh italian bread and chunks of reggiano cheese and enjoy a BIG glass of Red Wine.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 23, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> A5pointer said:
> 
> 
> > Lord's Day/ Sabboth are they the same day?
> ...



That is the term Luther uses in his uninspired hymn, *A Mighty Fortress*, when he refers to the phrase, "Lord Sabboth His name." I suppose you do not sing that hymn in Belfast.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > A5pointer said:
> ...



Definitely not.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 23, 2008)

Amazing Grace said:


> I have done them all. My favortie is to fry fresh meatballs in oil with some fresh italian bread and chunks of reggiano cheese and enjoy a BIG glass of Red Wine.



You are my kind of man.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 23, 2008)

Since I have two congregations, I preach in the morning and afternoon. My wife and I are gone from 10AM to 5PM, so our day is taken up in worship.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Amazing Grace said:
> 
> 
> > I have done them all. My favortie is to fry fresh meatballs in oil with some fresh italian bread and chunks of reggiano cheese and enjoy a BIG glass of Red Wine.
> ...



As I have to drive 10 miles to get to church, the a big glass of red wine  is out of the question


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 23, 2008)

I do the most spiritual of all . . . meditate on the PB.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 23, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing Grace said:
> ...



You cannot drive in Belfast with a glass of wine? I hope your congregations use fermented wine in communion and not this watered down grape juice that Americans claim Jesus blessed.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Stephen said:
> ...



I have to drive to Dromara, which is out in the countryside in the middle of nowhere. Its a scary place.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 23, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



I will show you some scary places in Nova Scotia.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 23, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > A5pointer said:
> ...



A correction, Luther's hymn uses *Sabaoth*, not Sabboth. It means something completely different in Hebrew.

Sabaoth: "Host" (As in an army) Lord Sabaoth: Mighty God, Lord of Hosts, Lord of the Heavenly Army.

Sabbath: "Seven" (as in seventh day)


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 23, 2008)

I picked nap, that is what I do in the afternoon from 1-4pm. After that I go to evening worship and the evening is spent in private reading, family worship, and spending time with my wife. 

If we are at someone else's church, the first 2 options are usually what happens. This happens often since I preach a great deal around Mississippi.

So I would have chosen one of the first four options. Although, I attempt to guard my discussion. I won't talk about ANYTHING. I try not to talk about sports, work, or school.


----------



## Gloria (Jan 23, 2008)

Fellowship and discuss any matters and nap. Couldn't pick both so I chose the first.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 24, 2008)

> I do the most spiritual of all . . . meditate on the PB.



Quite often I do the same. We have very few reformed theological outlets here and the PB thus becomes _the_ outlet and where I like to spend the afternoon on the Lord's Day.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 24, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



You still ain't answered the question Vic, what is a "Sabboth"?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 24, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> You still ain't answered the question Vic, what is a "Sabboth"?



A spelling variant of Sabbath, as far as I can tell.  (I won't say misspelling because it is a transliteration of the Hebrew).


----------



## Zenas (Jan 24, 2008)

I sleep, although I would like very much to have theological discussions.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 24, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > You still ain't answered the question Vic, what is a "Sabboth"?
> ...



At last an answer.


----------

